# buying fish???



## klgj0102 (Sep 12, 2012)

Do tou guys ever buy fish off of the internet?
My LFS doesn't have a very good selection and the prices are high.
Have you had good luck with buying through the mail?
Any sites that are prefered?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Saltwater Fish: Marine Aquarium Fish for Saltwater Aquariums


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

I have bought from LiveAquaria and was happy with both the specimen and the price of the specimen involoved in the transaction. I purchased a Two-spot Bristletooth Tang and a Red-Head Saloon Fairy Wrasse. I don't like paying the shipping charge and if I were to do it again, I would order enough to negate it (I think that is $250). The only thing I don't like about that is adding all those fish at once...


----------

